# Is/Was Poljot A Watch Counterfiter?



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

I don't want to stir up a hornets nest but I would like a second opinion on two watches in my collection.

I've been reducing my watch collection slowly and recently listed one of my rarer Poljots for sale. The watch was discussed here years ago along with the Poljot MIG models. It appears I've stepped on some US and EU toes by trying to sell a 'fake.'

The watch in question is a Poljot two-eye chrono with the 3133 under a display back. Unfortunately, the Russians neglected to put their brand name on the dial.










Additional pictures can be seen at: Photobucket album

A similar watch appears in the English version of the wikipedia: Poljot on Wikipedia.org

This predicament then makes me wonder if the other Poljot I hope to sell will meet the same fate.










Additional pictures of this one can be seen at: Photobucket album 2

The movements in both watches are clearly 3133s:









Please be gentle if you stone me for trying to foist 'fakes' as Breitling or Hanhart watches because that is not my intent. I was under the (mistaken?) impression that watch enthusiasts would be familiar with the watches. I hope this helps clear up my confusion and does not result in a furor.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Mike, Poljot did indeed produce these under the Blue Angels banner, but as yours is also signed Breitling I am afraid I would class it as a fake.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

JoT said:


> Mike, Poljot did indeed produce these under the Blue Angels banner, but as yours is also signed Breitling I am afraid I would class it as a fake.


Would have to agree - shame as the 'Breitling' is quite smart.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

the poljot Blue angels is a hommage watch - yours with a 'breitling' logo on it is the same watch but someone along the line has put that on the dial.

they did not come like that from poljot. (not the official ones anyway)

the hanhart one is clearly someone has redialed this nice poljot to look like a hanhart. (not poljot probably)

there was a speit of hanharts that were supposedly from the poljot factory but these were black&white.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Mike, IMHO, the real problem is that with a decent 3133 movement, these are rather nice display back watches, irrespective of what's on the dial in the way of a name - but someone, somewhere, has decided to try "upping the ante" by over printing or re-dialling them as other - possibly - more expensive brands and thus created fakes. :thumbsdown:

But they're not fakes in the sense of a damn good 3133 engine which will give them exactly the same timekeeping characteristics as the original Poljot pieces that have been compromised. If I were interested in buying a 3133 chrono, it wouldn't bother me in the slightest, as the engine room is the thing with these, but how do you advertise something like this - because let's face it, if you could get your hands on a couple of Poljot dials, you'd be back to originals again, it's not like a cheap Chinesian fake of a Rolly, is it? :comando: or is it?

Usual offer applies, if you can't stand 'em, post direct to the Edinburgh Home for Orphan Watches :lol:

(I know, I haven't really helped, have I ?? )


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

I have owned 4 Breitlings and i have to say that in all honesty Poljot have made the only decent Breitling homages ive ever seen.The Blue Angels Navitimer i have seen but like others here never with "Breitling" on the dial.Most of us Know perfectly well that these watches are Poljots regardless of what name is on the dial-it wouldnt bother me at all.

the best Poljot homage for me is still this one which sadly(for me)i sold a while ago to fund repairs/servicing to an Omega:-


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

Both watches, the Blue Angels and the Hanhart now belong to Yuri, my watchmaker friend from Boston.

Both watches came from the same dealer in Russia a few years ago and were supposedly made as they are by the Moscow Watch Factory.

Thank you all for your comments. The more you know about a subject the better you feel about it.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

USMike said:


> Both watches, the Blue Angels and the Hanhart now belong to Yuri, my watchmaker friend from Boston.
> 
> Both watches came from the same dealer in Russia a few years ago and were supposedly made as they are by the Moscow Watch Factory.
> 
> Thank you all for your comments. The more you know about a subject the better you feel about it.


Oh, so they're not coming to Edinburgh to be a bit nearer home then? :man_in_love: Did you not want to hang on to them yourself Mike, they both seem like very nice pieces indeed! As long as you and they are happy, I suppose that's what counts. :lookaround:


----------

